# What's your favorite hot dog stop?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So have any of you actually gone to The Varsity in Atlanta Georgia? They serve 20,000 dogs a DAY!!!!  It looks really good and we love going to places we hear about or see on tv or in travel magazines. If you have been there or any other good hot dog stop post it here. On our Spring Break trip we ate at several of Man vs. Food & Diners Drive Ins & Dives spots... gotta say we LOVED the experience. We are doing another trip (2 weeks) in the summer time and would love to hear about your favorite hot dog place. We LOVE hot dogs in the summer...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Growing up we hit Weinerschnitzel alot. But I haven't liked hotdogs in decades, so never hit anything now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Growing up we hit Weinerschnitzel alot. But I haven't liked hotdogs in decades, so never hit anything now.


I did not like them at all until I got pregnant and couldn't eat them! Then I craved them for the entire pregnancy!  Now I love a good dog... especially with sauerkraut. We used to have a drive-thru DerWeinershnitel when I was young and you would drive-thru the A frame building! I loved it! But I got chili on a bun... no dog...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not big on the idea of mystery meat overall but every now and then I'll eat a hot dog.  Prefer sausage if I'm going to have anything like that.  As a kid I loved them at the ball park when we would go to watch the Senators play....

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hands down Puka Dog in Waikiki. http://www.pukadog.com/
Once you have one, a regular dog won't ever be enough.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Hands down Puka Dog in Waikiki. http://www.pukadog.com/
> Once you have one, a regular dog won't ever be enough.


OK... seriously... I could eat one of those right now!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to be eating one in a couple of weeks! Whoohoo!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I love Waikiki, but never had a Puka  

For me it's Hot Dog Johnny's in New Jersey.  In ...yes....Buttzville, NJ.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So have any of you actually gone to The Varsity in Atlanta Georgia? They serve 20,000 dogs a DAY!!!!  It looks really good and we love going to places we hear about or see on tv or in travel magazines. If you have been there or any other good hot dog stop post it here. On our Spring Break trip we ate at several of Man vs. Food & Diners Drive Ins & Dives spots... gotta say we LOVED the experience. We are doing another trip (2 weeks) in the summer time and would love to hear about your favorite hot dog place. We LOVE hot dogs in the summer...


I can absolutely vouch for The Varsity - in fact when I saw the title of the thread that's what popped into my mind - The Varsity! Love their chili dogs - love their cheese dogs made with pimiento cheese. They also have the best onion rings _*ever*_! I'm from Atlanta, remember well going there as a child when the carhops would hop on your hood as you pulled into the parking lot and direct you to a parking spot, then take your order. And I went to school at the U of Ga, where there were also a couple of Varsity's (they closed the one in an old building downtown but we swear we can still smell the yummy Varsity smell embedded in the bricks!) I'm actually a fan of The Varsity on Facebook.  My girls love the Varsity too - in fact we went up there a year or so ago to take my daughter shopping at Ikea - which just happens to be near The Varsity, so of course we made a stop. My daughter took a pic and texted it to her sister in San Antonio - not sure she appreciated that one! It's good to know the lingo when you go (although I just order a combo these days). http://www.thevarsity.com/history.php?action=lingo

When we visited my daughter and her husband in San Antonio last fall, we ate at a few places we'd seen on Man vs Food and Food Network - none of them disappointed - not even the 3.5 lb cinnamon roll!

There's a place near us here - Dave's Dogs - which has great hot dogs. Their motto is "It's all in the bun" - "The bun is a work of art - it's actually a small loaf of fresh bread and sliced down the middle. No sideways, machine processed stale bun with flour on the bottom that too often is what you find in the grocery store." They butter & grill that yummy bun - soooo good with chili & cheese! http://www.yelp.com/biz/daves-dogs-destin


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I did not like them at all until I got pregnant and couldn't eat them! Then I craved them for the entire pregnancy!  Now I love a good dog... especially with sauerkraut. We used to have a drive-thru DerWeinershnitel when I was young and you would drive-thru the A frame building! I loved it! But I got chili on a bun... no dog...


My husband still mopes regularly that the closest Wienerschnitzel is a 45 minute drive away. Prior to moving up here, he never lived more than 3 miles from one. He has an app on his iPhone to tell him where the nearest one is--so the first thing he did when he arrived in L.A. on Friday was stop off for a chili dog. LOL Personally, my favorite is their kraut dog.

We have an old style A-frame one here, but with the walk up window, not the full drive through.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Hands down Puka Dog in Waikiki. http://www.pukadog.com/
> Once you have one, a regular dog won't ever be enough.


If it gets me to Waikiki, I'll eat hotdogs! 

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I'm going to be eating one in a couple of weeks! Whoohoo!


No FAIR! 


Meemo said:


> I can absolutely vouch for The Varsity - in fact when I saw the title of the thread that's what popped into my mind - The Varsity! Love their chili dogs - love their cheese dogs made with pimiento cheese. They also have the best onion rings _*ever*_! I'm from Atlanta, remember well going there as a child when the carhops would hop on your hood as you pulled into the parking lot and direct you to a parking spot, then take your order. And I went to school at the U of Ga, where there were also a couple of Varsity's (they closed the one in an old building downtown but we swear we can still smell the yummy Varsity smell embedded in the bricks!) I'm actually a fan of The Varsity on Facebook.  My girls love the Varsity too - in fact we went up there a year or so ago to take my daughter shopping at Ikea - which just happens to be near The Varsity, so of course we made a stop. My daughter took a pic and texted it to her sister in San Antonio - not sure she appreciated that one! It's good to know the lingo when you go (although I just order a combo these days). http://www.thevarsity.com/history.php?action=lingo
> 
> When we visited my daughter and her husband in San Antonio last fall, we ate at a few places we'd seen on Man vs Food and Food Network - none of them disappointed - not even the 3.5 lb cinnamon roll!
> 
> There's a place near us here - Dave's Dogs - which has great hot dogs. Their motto is "It's all in the bun" - "The bun is a work of art - it's actually a small loaf of fresh bread and sliced down the middle. No sideways, machine processed stale bun with flour on the bottom that too often is what you find in the grocery store." They butter & grill that yummy bun - soooo good with chili & cheese! http://www.yelp.com/biz/daves-dogs-destin


I actually stareted to title the thread "What'll ya have?" But figured not enough people would read it...  I totally wish we could fly to Atlanta tonight for dinner! 


VictoriaP said:


> My husband still mopes regularly that the closest Wienerschnitzel is a 45 minute drive away. Prior to moving up here, he never lived more than 3 miles from one. He has an app on his iPhone to tell him where the nearest one is--so the first thing he did when he arrived in L.A. on Friday was stop off for a chili dog. LOL Personally, my favorite is their kraut dog.
> 
> We have an old style A-frame one here, but with the walk up window, not the full drive through.


WOW! He is serious about his dogs... 


mamiller said:


> I love Waikiki, but never had a Puka
> 
> For me it's Hot Dog Johnny's in New Jersey. In ...yes....Buttzville, NJ.


Hmmmm... kinda figured there would be something to that Maureen...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Small place in Fairmont, WV, locally owned.  Yann's Hotdogs.  
You get them one way, with sauce, medium or hot.  Ask for
ketchup or mustard and he throws you out.  
Tractor/trailer drivers block the road so they can run in and
get a bag of hotdogs to go.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> Small place in Fairmont, WV, locally owned. Yann's Hotdogs.
> You get them one way, with sauce, medium or hot. Ask for
> ketchup or mustard and he throws you out.
> Tractor/trailer drivers block the road so they can run in and
> ...


COOL! Seems a lot of people have the same feelings about ketchup... oddly enough, I NEVER considered ketchup until we were at a Community get together for July 4th and they already had ketchup on the dog they handed me... I LIKED it... and I don't like ketchup!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

#1: Wrigley Field, Chicago.
#2: Citizens Bank Park, Philadelphia


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Dallas has Wild about Harry's.  Great hot dogs, but you have to leave room for the homemade custard.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So have any of you actually gone to The Varsity in Atlanta Georgia? They serve 20,000 dogs a DAY!!!!  It looks really good and we love going to places we hear about or see on tv or in travel magazines. If you have been there or any other good hot dog stop post it here. On our Spring Break trip we ate at several of Man vs. Food & Diners Drive Ins & Dives spots... gotta say we LOVED the experience. We are doing another trip (2 weeks) in the summer time and would love to hear about your favorite hot dog place. We LOVE hot dogs in the summer...


I have been to the Varsity. It is centrally located near all types of huge business and nurmerous tourist atttactions. Great location ot make money and apparently sell hot dogs


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Casper's.  They employee the oddest people....

Hot Dougs in chicago....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Casper's. They employee the oddest people....
> 
> Hot Dougs in chicago....


Hot Dougs was on the same show I saw The Varsity on! It looks good too.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

ahh. this thread made me hungry!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't eat hot dogs now, but my favorites were at Max's in Long Branch, NJ.  The Windmill there has the same ones.  They have a tough skin that splits as they are grilled.  They are so good that all I need on them is mustard.  Max's was on the boardwalk until the pier burned (1987) and they later opened up a restaurant on Ocean Blvd. (close but not right up to the ocean).  Mrs. Max is pretty mean and minds the cash register.  She was still there in 2005 when I went with my family.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Hands down Puka Dog in Waikiki. http://www.pukadog.com/
> Once you have one, a regular dog won't ever be enough.


oh my that could make me want to fly allllllll the way there --


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> #1: Wrigley Field, Chicago.
> #2: Citizens Bank Park, Philadelphia


Safeco Field, Seattle!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I would say there is nothing better in this world than a _game-winning _ hot dog at Raymond James stadium (home of the Tampa Bay Buccanners), but I don't get to eat too many of them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

2 famous places in these parts:
Olneyville System www.olneyvillenysystem.com
Haven Brothers

Coincidentally; I haven't had a hot wiener in years...Thursday my boss jumps out of his chair like it is on fire...
He says, "I am craving a Hot Wiener like never before." He went to Olneyville and bought for everyone at the office. * It was like a taste of heaven; but I burped up a lung the rest of the day.*


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I rarely "crave" a hot dog, except if I'm at a ballgame.  What do they do to those things to make you want them so bad there?  It's almost like I can see the pale white cartoonish scent with the come hither finger on the end floating through the air toward me.  And it doesn't even matter what stadium it is.

When we were in Iceland a few years ago, my husband had to have a hot dog from their most famous stand.  Icelanders are apparently very big fans of hot dogs, by the way.  It's a tiny little stand, the name of which I can't remember at the moment.  Anyway, they have a unique way of eating them over there I think.  They use honey mustard and crispy onions in addition to raw onions.  Think French's onions in a can, but not.  They actually sell them at Ikea sometimes, but they're not all that.  It definitely makes for an interesting flavor but my fave remains steamed onions and a little yellow mustard at a minimum, but preferably with chili ... from my own backyard grill.  

Darn it, now I kind of want a hot dog!

-Jenn


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> 2 famous places in these parts:
> Olneyville System www.olneyvillenysystem.com
> Haven Brothers
> 
> ...


Ha! Yep! ya gotta feed the craving!  Buuuuut... as far as the lung goes...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Back in the 70s I worked in downtown San Francisco. Around the corner from my office on Powell and Sutter was a little dive called the Noble Frankfurter. I don't even think it had a place to sit down. They had the best cheesedogs!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Curry Wurst!  Heidelberg, Germany. A hot dog with a ketchup/curry combo. I've tried replicating it, but their ketchup is different, more of a tomato sauce.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I think probably one of the best hot dogs I ever had was in Paris from a stand in a market. They used a hot dog sized baguette - had a long metal spike with a pointed end that they rammed through the baguette to punch a hole through the middle of it and then pour, ketchup, mustard, whatever condiment you want, in it before stuffing the actual hot dog in... Crusty bread, hot juicy frank - so awesome! 
Looked something like this. 









And lordy, it's hard to beat a good German bratwurst with yummy brotchen (a crusty German roll) & mustard & sauerkraut. We're going to Disney World in May, and I can't wait to get a good brat & beer at Epcot!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

There used to be a great polish sausage outside stand in Windsor Canada, downtown.  That was just swell.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, so I guess I'm super lame, but my favorite place for hot dogs (just had one for lunch, in fact) is Costco. 

Yeah, I mostly like it because I'm cheap (I prefer _frugal_) and it's only $1.50 with a drink. But I also love loading it up with the raw onions they have there.

Edit: Since that makes me sound like a total loser and boring hot-dog-eater, I'll also add in that the best "hot dog" I ever had was a kasekrainer from a sausage stand in the center of Vienna, Austria. It's basically a sausage (made with bacon and other goodness) stuffed with chunks of cheese. Most amazing thing ever. Even my wife, who is almost a closet vegetarian, demanded that we go back there for lunch each day we were in Austria.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

*Fab's Hot Dogs* in Reseda, CA has the best hot dogs I've ever tasted. The best one I've tried so far was:

*LA Street Dog
Bacon wrapped all-beef dog w/ grilled onions & bell peppers, diced tomato, Jalapeños, mustard, mayo & ketchup*

They were also featured on *Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives* (see below). I think their dogs are better than the World Famous *Pinks* in Hollywood, although their dogs are quite good as well.

Edit: Found the DD&D segment on Youtube.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

David Derrico said:


> OK, so I guess I'm super lame, but my favorite place for hot dogs (just had one for lunch, in fact) is Costco.
> 
> Yeah, I mostly like it because I'm cheap (I prefer _frugal_) and it's only $1.50 with a drink. But I also love loading it up with the raw onions they have there.


Hey, don't feel bad - I love the hot dogs at Sam's Club! And yep, they're cheap too!


----------

